# Hello from a newly graduated music student



## Zenkkon (Aug 26, 2013)

Hi everyone! I've just graduated from a music school and my teacher told me about this site, absolutely like it here.

I've been sneaking/stealth around the forum for a little while and finally decided to post.

A little about myself, I'm from China and I was studying composition and Film scoring in the U.S. A keyboard player myself and ever since I've got into the DAW and sample/synth world everything's changed. Thanks to my dear teacher who introduced me to this place. 

I usually work with DP, Logic and Pro tools, using kontakt and some vienna instruments, school labs have omnisphere so I could play with that when I was still a student 2 weeks ago (LOL).
Currently learning Cubase and Like its features a lot.

Looking forward to learn from you guys!!


----------



## Mike Marino (Aug 26, 2013)

Welcome and congrats on graduating


----------



## fiestared (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Zenkkon,

Congratulations and Welcome...

F.red


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 28, 2013)

congratulations!, here's a broom.......

: )


----------



## Zenkkon (Aug 29, 2013)

Very nice to know all of you guys!!!


----------



## spectrum (Aug 29, 2013)

Welcome to you! 



Zenkkon @ Mon Aug 26 said:


> I usually work with DP, Logic and Pro tools, using kontakt and some vienna instruments, school labs have omnisphere so I could play with that when I was still a student 2 weeks ago (LOL).


Contact Les Correa at Spectrasonics if you want to get Omnisphere going for your own work.

He'd be happy to connect you with a dealer near you that will give you a special price on Omnisphere since you were a student in our EDU program.

[email protected]

Cheers and Happy composing! 

spectrum
(aka:Eric Persing from Spectrasonics)


----------



## sammy24 (Aug 30, 2013)

Welcome, and congrats on graduating!


----------



## TMRodrigues (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats and enjoy your stay! Hope you learn a lot here. I know i always do! 8)


----------

